# Pictage alternatives?



## Restomage (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a new alternative to Pictage for my clients and their guests to view/buy their photos on. I really like Pictage in regards to their email system, for example if a client/guest is trying to view photos from an event that isn't available yet, Pictage will email them when the photos are ready for viewing. The only thing I don't like about Pictage however is the fact that it costs $99/month. 

Anyone have any suggestions on any good alternatives? I'm currently considering SmugMug since they provide a very similar service, but I just wanted to see if there was anything else out there that you guys use. Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2011)

Many retail photographers discover that proofing and selling in person, rather than online, yields 2x, 3x, 4x and even larger average customer purchases.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 29, 2011)

In person sales are, in my opinion, the best way however, if one on one sales does not fit your business model then check out PicturesPro. (Pictures Pro - Photography Shopping Cart | Online Proofing | Photo Cart)
It is about $400. It is a one time purchase with free upgrades. You just upload all the files to your website and viola. You can pair that with a paypal account to be able to accept credit cards and you are good to go. The down side is you have to fulfill the orders yourself at the lab of your choice. For me it was the best choice because it gives me the freedom to use several different labs to best fit each order I have. Hope this helps.


----------



## Restomage (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, and i'll definitely look more into that Cericola. As far as meeting in person with clients for proofing, I always try to do that. This client gallery I'm trying to develop is more for the guests at the wedding, where they can view and buy photos from the specific wedding they were at.


----------

